# A piece at a time - WIP



## chanda95

Appropriately titled because that's what I am going to show you this time around..a piece at a time. 

Just really started in the fill work today. Not the best of pictures but you get the idea. 

The drawing is an 11x14 and pretty much fills the whole page.


----------



## TerryCurley

Yup it's a horse leg. This is going to be interesting.


----------



## chanda95

My only hope is that this turns out well. There is one element to this that I am worried about..right now it looks nothing like it is supposed to.


----------



## TerryCurley

You are so good at this. You will make it happen the way you want it to, I'm confident in that.


----------



## just

Don't you like drawing while others watch?


----------



## chanda95

I post my wip as a way to keep motivated..to keep drawing. I take pictures as I go along anyway because pictures help me see where I am screwing up and where I am doing ok. Why not share as I go? 

This piece is a little different and has some pretty deep meaning to who its going for. It's a memorial piece. I have a hard time with memorial pieces.

I will still share as I go and post the finished result..just trying to focus on it a little at a time and hopefully give it the spark it deserves.


----------



## chanda95

Just not as into it today. I got started on some of the fill in work but a large part of the time was spent correcting mistakes. I might take it home tonight and see if I can't squeeze some time in to work on it.


----------



## TerryCurley

I think this picture has a tough vantage point to do. Don't know if I said it right, I mean the angle that you are approaching the subject seems like it would be very hard to draw.

Your detail is wonderful. You truly are a perfectionist. In art that's a great quality.


----------



## cjm1972

Nice progress chanda, looking forward to seeing it completed.


----------



## Susan Mulno

I think it's amazing!


----------



## chanda95

Thank you! Made some headway on it today.


----------



## TerryCurley

Looking good. In the previous picture I didn't realize he was grazing. This is going to be a wonderful picture.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

This is coming along *very *nicely.. I can't wait to see more!

D


----------



## chanda95

Thank you! We have hit another "hot mess" stage but at least I am working on it. Halter and entire right side of the face need to be worked on.


----------



## TerryCurley

It's coming a long great Chanda. You are so busy I'm sure it must frustrate you not to be able to just sit to hearts content and draw.


----------



## chanda95

It is frustrating. I would love to spend more time working on it but alas it is not to be and I have A LOT left to do on it. This is maybe halfway through..maybe..and I have to finish all the fill work and then come back in and do detail work.


----------



## stanya

looks really good so far


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

The detail is incredible! Nice work!!


----------



## FanKi

Wooow, its amazing! Waiting for more :3


----------



## chanda95

Thank you! I FINALLY got to work on it today!! whoo hoo! Still lots to do on the mane..I HATE mane (hair in general).


----------



## TerryCurley

Looking great Chanda.


----------



## chanda95

Thanks Terry.


----------



## devanita

Thats progressing beautifully well. Looks so good!!


----------



## TerryCurley

Can't wait to see it done. It's looking great.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

This is really starting to shape up so nicely.. Can't wait to see it finished..

D


----------



## chanda95

This thing is taking me so long. I am just gonna post an update because who knows how long for another one. I do NOT like drawing people..but I am. I still need to work on her hair and face so that is unfinished at the moment.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

*WOW!* That's all.. just *WOW!*

D


----------



## chanda95

You are too kind David!


----------



## Susan Mulno

That's amazing! Nice subject, nothing like a girl and her horse!


----------



## just

You have more than skills. You have talent. No longer are your pictures flat and lifeless. Your work is so much improved. Please take your time. We will gladly wait. It's worth waiting and a joy to watch.


----------



## TerryCurley

Awww I love it! Amazing work Chanda.


----------



## chanda95

just said:


> You have more than skills. You have talent. No longer are your pictures flat and lifeless. Your work is so much improved. Please take your time. We will gladly wait. It's worth waiting and a joy to watch.


Thank you so much! I am so grateful for your help along the way!


----------



## chanda95

Working on the stupid leadrope and shirt and jeans now..the leadrope is going to be really time consuming.


----------



## TerryCurley

WOW, Chanda this is amazing.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

This is awesome.. I don't know what part I like better.. the horse or the little girl...

D


----------



## chanda95

Thank you both. I prefer the horse myself..I am struggling with the girl. She is giving me a run for my money. Her face and her shirt are still a work in progress.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

I love the horse.. but I think I like the girl even better.. the expression on her face is priceless

D


----------



## chanda95

I hope I can get it just right. The horse passed away and the little girl is the daughter of the woman who owned the horse. It was a very special horse and both the owner and the little girl were quite distraught.


----------



## Susan Mulno

chanda95 said:


> I hope I can get it just right. The horse passed away and the little girl is the daughter of the woman who owned the horse. It was a very special horse and both the owner and the little girl were quite distraught.


This is beautiful! It is obvious your heart is in it and that always brings success. It's fine to be critical of our work but give yourself some credit, they are both coming out fabulous!


----------



## chanda95

Thank you! I worked on it today but I am at the point of fine detail work so really anything I post from here on out won't look like I did a whole lot even though I took so much time doing it..lol. 

I did work on her face some more. I find that for me when I get aggravated with something I have to let it go..stop working on it...do something else for a bit and then come back to it. I keep hoping I can blink my eyes and the leadrope be done. That so far is proving to be the most tedious of my drawing..who would have thunk it.


----------



## just

Wonderfully drawn


----------



## chanda95

Thank you! Hoping to get it finished soon. You guys are inspiring me to pull out my colored pencils again..


----------



## chanda95

I thought I was done but now that I look at it I still need to work on the lead rope and the little girls hair.


----------



## TerryCurley

Looks perfect to me. I'll be interested to see what you do.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Yes.. I agree.. I don't see much need (if any) for anything else.. Looks awesome as is! Sometimes.. leaving small details to the imagination is critical to an awesome drawing / Painting. I often overwork my pieces trying to "fix" (finish, ect) things that would have been better left untouched. 

Of course it's your drawing.. and you should do what makes you happy with it.. but i think it's terrific!

D


----------



## Susan Mulno

Just beautiful! What a lovely recognition of a passed loved one!


----------



## chanda95

It's about done..gonna sit on it and think about the changes I need to make..if any.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Incredible! Very nicely done 

D


----------



## TerryCurley

You can see the love in her face. This is truly a masterpiece Chanda.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## chanda95

Thank you all! I am calling it finished. I did some tweaks but you probably can't tell so overall I am just going to send her the picture and if she likes it then I am spraying it and sending it off. I need to get it out of my hands and out of my mind.


----------



## TerryCurley

It's a wonderful picture Chanda. I'm sure your friend will be so pleased with it. Your talent is amazing. You have captured the little girl's emotions and you can see her love for the horse.


----------

